# FX 6300 temperature, is this normal?



## TechPrince (May 15, 2015)

I bought CPU and motherboard a few days ago. Now i have :
AMD FX 6300
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Rev 6.0
Cooler Master TX3 Evo with 2200 RPM Ball Bearing Fan.
Sapphire HD 7770.
Corsair Spec 02 Cabinet.

No OC, Turbo Core disabled, using EasyTune6 to read the temperatures :
Room temperature is 32-33dc.
Ideal CPU temperature is 36-37dc.
Full load CPU temperature is 58-60dc.

Are these temperatures normal? I keep reading the operating temperatures for FX series is < 65dc so if this is true, should i be worried?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2015)

Buy the following CPU Cooler to enable the CPU to run cooler like 35-40 degrees.

Cooler Master Hyper 212x -3154.

Link:Cooler master Hyper 212X CPU Cooler - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 15, 2015)

Your Cpu's Temp is Fine.Nothing to worry


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (May 16, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Buy the following CPU Cooler to enable the CPU to run cooler like 35-40 degrees.
> 
> Cooler Master Hyper 212x -3154.
> 
> Link:Cooler master Hyper 212X CPU Cooler - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal



Just bought a 212X and the results are amazing....i have a FX-8350 and it never crosses 48C, where previouslyit would reach 80C and my PC would shutdown.

Hands down buy the Cooler if u have the budget.

PS. Your CPU temps aren't that high either,even if you use the current config its fine.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 16, 2015)

temperatures are fine. you dont need to spend on another cooler currently.


----------



## TechPrince (May 16, 2015)

After some more research, i was able to read the temperatures from HWMonitor and Core Temp correctly. Here is a screenshot of it after 5 tests in Prime95.

*s12.postimg.org/pc0npc1ql/Untitled.jpg

Apparently *TMPIN00* is _PCB/Southbridge temperature_. *TMPIN01* is _CPU Socket temperature_. *TMPIN02* is Chipset/Northbridge _temperature_. *Package* is _Core temperature_. EasyTune shows TMPIN0 as System and TMPIN02 as CPU temperature.
Core Temp shows the Package temperature with TJmax 80dc.

Sources : 
GA-78LMT-USB3 Rev 5.0 (EasyTune 6 & CPUID HWMonitor) Interpreting Temp Readings
CPUID Hardware monitor question? | Se7enSins Gaming Community
*forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/41451-bios-temps-vs-coretemp-hwmonitor-readings.html


----------



## vito scalleta (May 17, 2015)

Again . as stated by ASHISH65 those are very good temps.


----------

